# Media:  Canada seeking CT-155 Hawk replacement?



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2012)

> The Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) may be looking for a new jet trainer to replace its BAE systems CT-155 Hawk aircraft, multiple industry sources confirm.
> 
> The service wants a complete training system that can adequately prepare pilots to fly the fifth-generation Lockheed Martin F-35 Joint Strike Fighter. The Canadian government has said it will buy 65 of the stealthy single-engined jets, but the selection is mired in controversy.
> 
> ...


flightglobal.com, 1 Jun 12


----------



## estoguy (11 Jun 2012)

For someone who isn't as in the know, how would the planes mentioned at the end be a better fit for possible F-35 training?

If we went the upgrade route, what would need to be done?


----------

